# Zombie Rock-a-bye



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, due to the inspiration of the Doc, I decided to have a crack at a horror song myself. I love the idea of a zombie singing this to a zombie baby, or a haunted room singing this to a terrified actor in the corner of a bedroom.

Download zombierockabye.mp3

or try this:

http://putstuff.putfile.com/51705/3008431


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh that's great! Is that you singing?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Naaah. LOL I found a song on the net with a really bad singer, so I decided to "zombify" it. Thanks Doc. I hold your opinion in high respect!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I meant it..I'm keeping that in my library of Halloween sounds. Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Smiles*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's another good one ...good job guys


----------

